# TiVo third party ip control



## Chris-AV-Dealer (Nov 19, 2014)

Is anyone out there controlling tivo roamio or tivo mini ip via port 1413. I am able to control my boxes with port 31339 but not able to on 1413. I was told that port 1413 is supposed to be used on roamio and mini to get ip control to work correctly. However, my boxes don't respond to commands when using port 1413. When using port 31339 commands are blocked by the TiVo mini when the delete recording screen pops up at the end of a recorded show. Once the screen times out, control resumes

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Port 1413 is using MindRPC which is using JSON syntax with SSL security (which requires PKCS12 certificate + password to use) - not telnet like port 31339. An example of remote using RPC is kmttg remote.


----------



## pppingme (Apr 21, 2012)

Are either of these documented anywhere?


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

pppingme said:


> Are either of these documented anywhere?


The same place everything like this is documented: In the source code .


----------



## Chris-AV-Dealer (Nov 19, 2014)

Can this protocol be used to send remote commands like the telnet protocol or is it more for just stuff like the tivo app?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, as I said, the kmttg virtual remote is using MindRPC for series 4 and higher TiVos (and telnet for series 3). The telnet protocol is a lot simpler and doesn't require SSL authentication, so much easier to deal with.


----------



## Chris-AV-Dealer (Nov 19, 2014)

Is there an api document somewhere on the Internet that I could send to the developer of the ip control to use to create a new driver using the mindrpc protocol instead of telnet.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

http://developer.tivo.com/docs


----------



## Chris-AV-Dealer (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks guys. I submitted this to the third party control company. Guess I'll wait and see what they say.


----------

